# Nausea



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there

Please can you tell me what I can do for all day nausea?  I've been sick twice this week but its mainly feeling sick and gagging.

Ginger nuts etc  don't work. 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi  CMj 

Sorry for delay. Have you tried eating little and often? Also try eating befor you get up in the morning? Just a rich tea/ digestive biscuit. 

Kaz


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there

Thanks very much.  Tried all that.. im really struggling with smells.. they just make me vomit all the time.  Im 8 weeks tomoz with twins xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would visit your GP and see if they are prepared to give you anti nausea medication such as stemitil or something similar. 

Kaz


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks hun but trying to not take meds.. im on so many as it is x


----------

